# can you do cbt online



## changed (Mar 10, 2012)

Im from darwin australia and there doesnt seem to be any people who specialize there ?


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

changed said:


> Im from darwin australia and there doesnt seem to be any people who specialize there ?


There are two online programs for Depression and Anxiety that Doctors often recommend here:
http://www.llttf.com/
http://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome

Another option would be a self-help book, my therapist recommends the 'Overcoming' series which is based on CBT:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-...0005/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331638955&sr=8-1

You could also look for a person centred therapist, and ask them about thier experiences with CBT, you might find someone who is experienced in that method, but feels more comfortable working as a 'person centred' therapist rather than a CBT Therapist.


----------

